# Bbq Propane Tank Help



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

I am having some problems here and no one at the bbq store knows what the heck I am talking about.

I have a bbq which connects DIRECTLY to the 20lbs propane tank, it has a big plastic female end which screws onto the 20lbs tank.

I have a propane tree which I would like to hook up to the propane tank. Now the tree only has male ends like the little 1lbs bottles. I am trying to find a hose or a converter so I can run a hose from the large female end of my bbq which wants to hook directly to a propane tank to a small male end which is found on 1lbs disposable tanks.

Anyone know where to find something, have a picture of something, have a link to a store online that sells them ect...

I live in Canada but will order it from the states if someone knows where abouts down there to buy one.

Kos


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Here ya go:

Propane Extension Hose at Camping World


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I got a converrter from Dicks Sporting Goods. It is a 6 foot hose as well. Goes from the little green tanks to a 20lb tank and reversed.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> Propane Extension Hose at Camping World


Sorry thats not it. The plasic grip black end, is the piece that comes off of my bbq. Need to connect that to a male 1lbs connection.

This is the type of bbq I have. I have a propane tree which has 1lbs ends that I want to connect too. So basically look at the grill below and is there a way to hook it up to say 1lbs bottles! Thats what I am trying to do.

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...ef/skunum=21128

Kos

HOLY CRAP!

Thank you California Jim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...er/skunum=24028

That is exactly what I am looking for!!! Thank you for showing me the camping world site!

Kos


----------



## OBOregon (Jan 27, 2007)

I took my RVQ to one of those stores that sell components and BBQ and all BBQ stuff including tubbing and connectors and they were able to configure what I needed for the hook ups. I went to Home Town BBQ. Not sure if it is a local BBQ dealer or if they are a nationwide company

www.hometownhearthandgrill.com


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Just as an update, I spent most of last night trying to see where I can buy one up here in Canada.. Man what a rip off up here. Was looking at the adapter and a new electric jack (broke last one, yes it was my fault, no dont ask), and the atwood 3500 is $509 up here... and the adapter is $48. Nasty. Guess I will be ordering my stuff from somewhere down south, with the awsome exchange rate on the Canadian dollar, it is super cheap!

Kos


----------

